

I completely missed the 'death' of 8aweek - nanijoe

What happened to these guys? I went to download the plugin and their website just says 'it works', a quick google search shows they shut down in december... I can only wonder why??? Seemed like a pretty useful tool
======
kevTheDev
They moved on to <http://socialbrowse.com>

